# (Scratchbuild) Red Carbon Desk Build



## Dirk Kramer (May 7, 2016)

Hi everyone,

After building my first desk build, I decided to make a new desk but then of STAINLESS STEEL.
After quite a few desks to have viewed with as great example the l3p desk of Peter Brands, I have created a design.
The desk is made with the help of my father and BOS Machine Construction from the small village where I live called Urk.
Because they like my build in the Netherlands, I will also post it here.

Using some of the pictures I'll show you the build, and sorry for my bad English I hope it gets better. 

Some of the parts for the build.







*Hardware:*
Motherboard: Asus Maximus vii Ranger
CPU: Intel I7 4790K 4.0Ghz
GPU: Asus GTX 970 Strix 4GB
RAM: 2x Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133Mhz 4Gb
SSD: 2x Samsung Evo 840 120Gb
HDD: 2x Seagate Barracuda 1TB (Storage)
PSU: Corsair HX1200i (was RM850)
Monitor: Asus PG279Q

*Cooling components:*
Pump: 
EK-DCP 4.0 PWM X-RES
Blocks:
EK-Supremacy EVO- Nickel
EK-Mosfet ASUS M7G- Nickel
EK-FC670 GTX DCII- Nickel
Reservoir:
2x Bitspower water tank Z-Multi 250
Fittings etc:
18x EK-HDC 12mm G1/4 – RED
8x EK-AF Angled 90 G1/4 Nickel
1x Bitspower 1x Valve Matt black
2X EK-Ekoolant EVO Blood red 1L
1x Silver KillCoils by Mayhems
EK-HD PETG Tube 10/12mm
Masterkleer Hihgflow ½ ID
Fans:
4x Be quiet Pure Wings 2, 120mm
10x Be quiet pure Wings 2, 80mm
4x Nexus 80mm Fan
Radiator:
EK-CoolStream PE 480 Quad
Other stuff:
Corsair (Link) Commander mini
Lamptron FC-5 Fan Controller 4x 30W Channels Silver V2
2x Goobay tv Easyscope Twin
RGB Ledstrip with controller
Bulgin Power Switch
And some random cables from INLINE

My first desk build made of mdf.




Some photos of the build.






















The plastic plates for the bottom of the bin, with sound absorbent rubber.
















The bin wrapped with various types of carbon


----------



## Dirk Kramer (May 7, 2016)

Time for some coolant parts, love EKWB. 
The 4 x 120 radiator is sponsored by my brother. Thank you

















Ready for some bending.




This is really a handy tool for the ends of your tube, no sharp edges.









There is a start, now comes the more difficult part the connection between the CPU and Mosfet Block.










For the loop in the back of my tray I have flexible hose used so that I can play with the pump easier.




Time to fill.




The most beautiful part of the loop.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 7, 2016)

Subbed, Awesome sauce!!!

I was gonna use the Carbon fiber car paper, for a storage case to do a build in(still  might). Its gold out side was gonna paper its inside's with gold carbon fiber, many ideals little time on my end.


----------



## Dirk Kramer (May 11, 2016)

The Corsair HX1200i exchanged for RM850. 













The cables extended with an extension kit from Cablemod.










A nice PCI-E Gen 3.0 extension cable of Li-Heat Industry.




And some extension cables for my fans.




Here some action shots.













The power supply I have mounted under the desk, I did this to get a better flow in my rear section.




And the corsair link commander in the system to an easy overview of all temperatures and speeds.




The rear four fans are with the Lamptron FC5 operated.







And for finish a nice metal plate of Black mesh 




And of course a RGB LED strip can not be missed. First I made a diagonal of aluminum and the LED strip is attached with 3M tape, and mounted on the front of the desk.So it does not shine in your eyes.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 11, 2016)

That is so F*cking cool. I love red carbon fibers! So damn sexy. And the LED work! Amazing!!!


----------



## erixx (May 12, 2016)

Jonge jonge wat een speelgoed! Profiat!


----------



## Dirk Kramer (May 12, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> That is so F*cking cool. I love red carbon fibers! So damn sexy. And the LED work! Amazing!!!



Thanks 



erixx said:


> Jonge jonge wat een speelgoed! Profiat!



Dankje is zeker een leuk speelgoed


----------



## jaggerwild (May 12, 2016)

I love the PSU mount, but the pass through I see you used some material(make shift)to protect the cable's. Suggestion if that is a sharp metal edge the cables run past, at the automotive supply place has whats called "DOOR EDGE GUARD" basically it's a rubber coating that will go over the exposed metal edge and protect the cabling. This would work well especially if you have some high CFM fans that would cause a slight Vibration, plus it just looks better all the way around. I've had a few naked systems on my table top and many time's I've pondered putting the PSU under, love it! Very clean and cool looking fan controller!


----------



## Dirk Kramer (May 12, 2016)

jaggerwild said:


> I love the PSU mount, but the pass through I see you used some material(make shift)to protect the cable's. Suggestion if that is a sharp metal edge the cables run past, at the automotive supply place has whats called "DOOR EDGE GUARD" basically it's a rubber coating that will go over the exposed metal edge and protect the cabling. This would work well especially if you have some high CFM fans that would cause a slight Vibration, plus it just looks better all the way around. I've had a few naked systems on my table top and many time's I've pondered putting the PSU under, love it! Very clean and cool looking fan controller!



Thanks for your response, the edges were not sharp so it could not damage the cables. But I had already solved this problem but had no picture of it here. I am in daily life electrician and do a lot of work on fishing boats and yachting, then we use when we have sharp edges on our cable way or other sharp metal parts (we call it carrosserie band (see photo).


----------



## Dirk Kramer (May 21, 2016)

Here the final shoot , have fun







































































































See you next time


----------

